# G519 Bevin? bell.



## Welbike (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi guys, here 2 pictures of my bell, don't think it's the real thing, a bit different with the slots in the top, but had to take it apart, as it didn't function anymore, so I filed the rivetted part off, and so opened it up, the little coil spring had fallen off the lever, so then I had to weld the filed of bit off the shaft back on, and then file it round again with a little shoulder, a nice little job for the afternoon. 

So now grease the parts a bit, and rivet the top back on, but before it was quite loose, does it need to be really tight? I assume so, but open to suggestions.

The only marking I can see is "Made in USA" on the thumb part.

Anyway, now you all know what's inside.

Lex


----------

